# SE PA and Surronding areas



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Just heard on the weather a few minutes ago. 

Along the I-95 corridor, 1-3" of snow expected for Friday with an additional coating to 1" on Saturday. The snow will accumulate before changing to sleet/ wintery mix. 

All I can say is its about time for something!!! :yow!:payup


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Up here in NEPA we are under a Winter Storm warning for 5-8. I am going to keep on praying for more!


----------



## 04Sierra (Jan 26, 2007)

You know it's been a bad year when we are all this excited about 1-3. J&R I am right by you in Penndel. Is it me or has it snowed everywhere except Bucks Co.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

04Sierra;523004 said:


> You know it's been a bad year when we are all this excited about 1-3. J&R I am right by you in Penndel. Is it me or has it snowed everywhere except Bucks Co.


We'll have to meet up sometime!


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

penndot was spraying all day today. I even saw some parking lots already salted in the middle of the afternoon . The storm is supposed to start till tomorrow morning.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Ended up with about 2.5". Not to shabby as it put me to work!!


----------



## GreenManEnvy (Nov 7, 2007)

The official numbers for us were about 2.5", but I cleared 3-4" this morning, and another 3" or so in the afternoon.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

7.5 " in my backyard of northeast pa not bad still coming down lighty i'll have some clean ups after my real job is over


----------



## Jello1 (Jan 17, 2008)

9" of snow here in Honesdale, Pa. It's still kind of an off and on flurry right now. Since yesterday morning. Time to go plow the bosses house, rental properties, 2 warehouses etc. I'm really hyped this morning.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

close to 6" here. Mad a good deal of $$$. Cleared lots multiple times. payuppayup


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

just a little more than 3 inches here but i was happy with it


----------



## BOSS550 (Jan 19, 2007)

We got enough here for 12 hrs of pushing. Not bad considering I wrote this season off totally a month ago! Anybody up near Towanda in Bradford Co?? Just wondering what they got up that way.


----------

